# Topics > Robotics > Androids >  Geminoid-DK, Hiroshi Ishiguro, Japan

## Airicist

Geminoids, android and gynoids robots, Hiroshi Ishiguro, Japan

----------


## Airicist

Geminoid-DK first smile

Uploaded on Feb 16, 2011




> This is from the first test of the Geminoid. The first hint of a smile triggers immediate response. The people laughing in the background are the designers, who at this point have worked on the robot for months, and here see it operated for the first time.

----------


## Airicist

Greetings with subtitles 

Published on Dec 12, 2014

----------


## Airicist

Geminoid HI-4

Published on Apr 13, 2015

----------

